# Under counter smoker suggestions.



## firemancorbin (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new to the smoking world and I am currently trying to design a smoker that is going to be under my counter on my outdoor bar. I was looking at buying a bradley smoker however, I want a larger cooking area than  the bradley smoker can provide. So, I am planning on using a bradley smoke generator and possibly attaching a cold smoke attachment on in time. I am planning on building the meat smoking box 44"W x 20" D x 26" H. The door will be 28"W x 26" H with air control vents made with drilling holes in the upper half of the door and be able to plug off holes to control air flow with wine bottle corks. (same air flow design on lower half of door. This box is built using the 2x4 framing used to build the counters, it will be insulated with fiberglass batt and box will be lined with 1/2" plywood. Has anyone tried building a horizontal smoke box similar to this? Also will I be able to use a cold smoke attachment at the same height as the smoker or can I put the hole into the smoker box higher in the box. Any suggestions would be great.....

THANKS Firemancorbin


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 9, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## seenred (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Good luck with your build project!  You can likely get some expert advice and tips if you post your questions over in the Builds Forums.

Red


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 10, 2013)

Forget the cold smoke generator and buy an AMNPS ( Amazing Pellet Smoker ). Just click on the sponsors button on the top of the main page. Its the best invention ever and works with both hot and cold temps.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

I look forward to watching your build.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 10, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

